# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Screeding a floor!!

## Jeffinoz

Starting a job on Monday doing a bathroom the floor is about 6m2 but i have to screed it first. I think the mix is 3 sand to 1 cement with a dryish mix is this right?
Is there any tilers who could give me some advice.
Also can I tile on this after 4 days?  
Jeffinoz
<!-- / message -->

----------


## mic-d

http://woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/...ad.php?t=55200
Only good down to about 25-30mm  
Cheers
Michael

----------


## Jacksin

The only thing I have seen that differs slightly from the above link is to splash a minimal amount of water over the area as you are laying the screed, sprinkling some neat cement onto the water.  
Apparently this slurry helps 'keying' the screed to the concrete

----------


## Jeffinoz

Thank you Michael & Jack I will let you know how I get on. 
Jeff

----------


## rmartens

i know a tiler that uses 3/1 but I would screede using 4/1 I think thats a better mix and strong enough.  Is the  floor smooth or rough specially left for the screed? Yes in the early days when I worked for my father we used a slurry water with neat cement and brushed on before applying the screed. But some tilers use a plastinex or bondcrete but if you go to a tilers shop they will have all you need and ask them they should be helpfull I hope.
On a very thin screed on a smooth red painted concrete I even put metal dust in the mix and painted bondcrete on the floor before the screed. It worked and did not go drummy I have used this method a few times at a ratio of 4/1 it is very strong and it works. You will find the screed dries more quicker than sand and cement. It is more like concrete because if you mix the cement too dry it may not stick and too wet takes a long time to dry enough to get your falls depending on the size of the tiles you lay.
You can lay lay the tiles on the next day that will be dry enough.

----------


## Jeffinoz

> i know a tiler that uses 3/1 but I would screede using 4/1 I think thats a better mix and strong enough. Is the floor smooth or rough specially left for the screed? Yes in the early days when I worked for my father we used a slurry water with neat cement and brushed on before applying the screed. But some tilers use a plastinex or bondcrete but if you go to a tilers shop they will have all you need and ask them they should be helpfull I hope.
> On a very thin screed on a smooth red painted concrete I even put metal dust in the mix and painted bondcrete on the floor before the screed. It worked and did not go drummy I have used this method a few times at a ratio of 4/1 it is very strong and it works. You will find the screed dries more quicker than sand and cement. It is more like concrete because if you mix the cement too dry it may not stick and too wet takes a long time to dry enough to get your falls depending on the size of the tiles you lay.
> You can lay lay the tiles on the next day that will be dry enough.

  Hi rmartens 
Where in Perth are you?
Well i screeded the floor and tiled it 3 days later and it was OK no drummy area's. Today i was in a house that has just had all the floors screeded and they were perfect a really smooth finish hopefully i will get mine as good as this one day. Roughly what do tilers charge per m2 for screeding? What is the best sand fine or course? 
Jeff

----------

